# Looking for Hair Bows



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I've been searching for unusual hair bows 3/8' and was wondering if anyone can suggest any great websites. 

Thanks a bunch!

Reenie


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Try Marj, who is a member of this board. Her website is www.myladysdogbows.com 

Her bows are awesome and my favorite hands down.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

You've come to the right place! Try these:

http://www.myladysdogbows.com/home.html

http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?p...5&members=1

I've got some on my site as well but not quite the selection as the others have. My link is in my signature.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I have a website too! www.furbabyfashion.com

I am right in the middle of adding new bows right now so there will be more in the next few days. I have been busy with school and finals so I am a little behind on getting them on the site! If you have an idea of what you would like they can always be custom made!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I make 3/8" bows all the time, but keep forgetting to take pictures to upload to my website. :brownbag: 

Here are a few I just did today for a customer (little boy):

[attachment=37021eanut2.jpg]

[attachment=37022eanutbows.jpg]

I have both the turtle and frog ribbon in pink. You can see it here:


http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=34098


I have tons of unusual ribbon. Any of the narrower ribbon you see overlaid on my regular sized bows can be used to make 3/8" bows.

Here is some:

[attachment=37023:57083922_tp.jpg]

[attachment=37024:57160217_tp.jpg]


Here is some of my new ribbon that I haven't even made into bows yet! 


[attachment=37026:IMG_4114.JPG]

[attachment=37027:IMG_4117.JPG]


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Marj those are so cute. You REALLY need to put them on your site!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

:new_shocked: You sure have a lot of wonderful ribbon that would look great in bows!!! Please stop tempting me......I can't take it! :smpullhair: JK


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

Oh my gosh! Thanks everyone - I don't even have my furbaby yet, but I'll have tons of bows! I can't wait! There sure are so many beautiful and cute bows out there! I think I've already spent about $100 on bows alone! (Shhhh - don't tell my husband!)

Have a great day!


----------



## AbsolutelyShihtzu (Apr 26, 2008)

is that chocolate brown ribbon with pink polka dots :O I wants badly !!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> is that chocolate brown ribbon with pink polka dots :O I wants badly !!![/B]


Yes, it is. I also have the reverse, pink with chocolate. 

[attachment=37044:ribbon.jpg]

I have thousands of yards of ribbon. I have an obsession. :brownbag:


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Ribbon certainly can be an obsession! LOL! I have that same ribbon Marj!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

double post


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

> Marj's bows are my favorite :smilie_daumenpos:
> www.myladysdogbows.com [/B]


LOL.. thanks Andrea... I think we got that the first time you said that in this thread!  :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> Ribbon certainly can be an obsession! LOL! I have that same ribbon Marj!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One of my favorite color combos!! 

It's very pretty! :aktion033:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=573685
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a step-in with that ribbon that has pink roses on it. Those would go great together. Now I better get myself off this forum, ya'll are giving me extra ideas and I'm not supposed to be doing any designing this week. :smpullhair:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley: :w00t: I had no idea I responded to this. I am so :smstarz: from being up all night in the Emergency vet with my dog whelping puppies. I apologize for the double response. Some days are kind of like this :smpullhair:


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

> I have a website too! www.furbabyfashion.com
> 
> I am right in the middle of adding new bows right now so there will be more in the next few days. I have been busy with school and finals so I am a little behind on getting them on the site! If you have an idea of what you would like they can always be custom made![/B]



Hi there,

I'm looking at your site and there aren't a lot of pictures of your bows to go along with the descriptions. Is that what you're working on? I'd love to see your bows :aktion033:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=573448
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes. I am adding lots of new bows. I am a full time college student and work part time and school is over now so I have the time to add all of my new stuff. I just put all of those new bows on the website but haven't gotten the pictures up yet. I hope to have it all up by tonight! Fingers crossed!


----------



## coco&nina (May 8, 2008)

hi bow-selling members, do anyone of you happen to have a sushi-related bow? i can't find one anywhere. if you do, i'd love to get some for coco.

thanks!

-nina-


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I just made a fish bow for a customer.


[attachment=37363:fish.jpg]


I also have tons of fish buttons if you can give me a better idea of what you are looking for.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So I just got a new dress for Tilly in a strange greyish/blue polka dot. And so I asked Marj to do a matching bow. It was the first time that I had ever "stumped" her -- she said that she (believe it or not) DIDN'T HAVE ANY RIBBON THAT COLOR. :mellow: 

Then about 2-3 days later, she pm'd me and said that she had been looking in a box for something and FOUND the ribbon to match the dress. So I guess I didn't "stump" her after all. :smrofl: 

She's got everything. :biggrin:


----------

